# XP zweimal installieren



## Joogybaer (9. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe gerade vor einem rätsel.
ich habe bis jetzt xp benutzt mit sp1(updates ging nicht wegen naja  )
da ich aber nun doch nicht mehr so geizig war habe ich mir nun xp inclusiv sp3 orginal besorgt.
so nun mein problem was ich nicht weis.
wenn ich jetzt das neue xp draufspiele was passiert dann mit den anderen programmen die ich schon alle drauf habe unter xp sp1?
z.b. spiele , programme, plug ins usw usw 
funktionieren die dann weiterhin oder muß ich mir dann alles wieder neu besorgen und instalieren?
oder kennt einer eine möglichkeit was ich am besten machen kann?
danke und freu mich auf eine brauchbare antwort.
lg
joogy


----------



## iche (9. November 2009)

Hallo Joogybaer,

Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem. Bei mir war es nur nicht "naja", sondern meine Lizenz ist abgelaufen. 

Irgendwo im Internetz, findet man ein Programm zum Schlüssel ändern (KeyChanger oder so ähnlich). Wenn beides die gleiche XP Version (Home, Professional,...) ist, dann müsstest du nur den Key ändern und das Service Pack danach installieren. Dann kannst du die Programme danach noch benutzen.

Ansonsten müsstest du die Woanders speichern und neu installieren.

LG Vron


----------



## Joogybaer (9. November 2009)

Danke dir, nur das problem ist mit dem schlüssel ändern bringt mir ja auch nix , weil ich ja dann immer noch nicht updates machen kann von sp1 auf 2 bis 3 oder?
die neue version die ich habe ist windows xp inclusiv sp3 ,also nicht nur das sp alleine.
lg
joogy


----------



## joogybaer (9. November 2009)

so bin nun angemeldet kannst mir auch eine mail schicken zur hilfe,danke


----------



## iche (9. November 2009)

Der Key hat ja nichts mit dem SP zu tun. Theoretisch müsste es gehen. Nur dass du die installations CD/DVD dann nicht brauchst, sondern nur den Key. 

Bei mir konnte ich kein SP installieren, weil mein Key das nicht zugelassen hat. Dann habe ich ihn geändert und konnte das Servicepack nachinstallieren. Eine andere Idee als das und das neuinstallieren der Programme habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## KaiBone (9. November 2009)

Hallo joodybaer,
du könntest doch einfach ein Upgrade von winXP SP1 auf SP3 machen.
Dazu startest die die WinXP SP3 während dein Rechner läuft und wählst dort die Option Upgrade. Diese Option wird glaub ich auch standardmäßig vorgeschlagen.
Ein solches Upgrade birgt zwar ein paar kleinere Risiken die aber nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen sollten, da es die selben sind wie bei einer "normalen" Installation des SP3.
Der Vorteil des Upgrade wäre das deine Programme und Einstellungen erhalten bleiben und du ihn ganz normal weiter nutzen kannst.


Gruß 
KaiBone


----------



## joogybaer (9. November 2009)

Hallo Kai,
das problem ist ja wenn ich ein update machen will auf sp3 fragt mich windows nach den produkt key schlüssel :-(
und den habe ich ja nicht von meiner jetztigen version die ich auf dem rechner habe oder besser gesagt es ist eine falsche.
lg
joogy


----------



## neo86 (9. November 2009)

Theoretisch müsstest du einfach nur eine Reparaturinstallation mit deiner neuen Version ausführen.
Sollte eigentlich ohne Probleme klappen und deine Programme sollten auch weiter nutzbar sein.

LG


----------



## joogybaer (9. November 2009)

geht nicht ,steht nur neu instalation zur verfügung.
wie kann ich den den key ändern kennt da einer einen link wo ich sowas bekomme?


----------



## iche (9. November 2009)

http://www.zdnet.de/windows_system_..._viewer_changer_download-39002345-37981-1.htm

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/productkeysactivation/ht/changexpkey.htm

http://forum.chip.de/windows-xp/windows-xp-aktivieren-key-changer-968760.html

Google Mal. Dann findste noch mehr!


----------



## joogybaer (10. November 2009)

Servus,
also ich habe mir das mal angeschaut.
irgendwie klappt das alles nicht so richtig.
habe ein programm gefunden wo ich den schlüssel ändern kann und habe dann von der 2. windows cd den schlüssel eingegeben und bekomme die rückmeldung schlüssel ist mit ihrer version nicht identich usw .....
Also so wie es dann wohl ausschaut muß ich wohl die 2. cd instalieren und alles wieder neu installieren.
na das wird eine arbeit , das heißt meine emails und verknüpfungen von spielen die auf anderen festplatten sind ,sind dann weg und muß die spiele auch neu installieren?
habe 4 festplatten angeschlossen und die sind alle ziemlich voll mit allerlei sachen.
heul es muß doch möglich sein irgendwie die version die ich nun auf mein pc habe freischalten zu lassen ,aber nicht für 140€ und ohne alles neu zu installieren.
ich hoffe das hier noch irgend wer ein heißen tip hat.
und danke an die leute die hier soooo schnell geantwortet haben , super sache von euch.
lg
joogy


----------



## Nawi0 (25. November 2009)

joogybaer hat gesagt.:


> Servus,
> also ich habe mir das mal angeschaut.
> irgendwie klappt das alles nicht so richtig.
> habe ein programm gefunden wo ich den schlüssel ändern kann und habe dann von der 2. windows cd den schlüssel eingegeben und bekomme die rückmeldung schlüssel ist mit ihrer version nicht identich usw .....
> ...




was du testen kannst is einfach das win direct übre das alte drüberzu installen das hatt zwar zur folge das alle registry einträge weg sind(denk ich mal)

aber dein krempel is noch da (sofern du nichts aufer platte hast wo windoof drauf is)

das meiste sollte sogar noch funktionieren (weis nicht was du da für sachen hast)

wie gesagt is nur ne idee da windows ja nur die platte killt wo dus hininstallieren willst 

Ansonsten hier der 2. tip


start\Programme\zubehör\system Programme\Übertragen von Daten und Einstellungen


dann musste halt n kumpel haben der Vieeeeeeeeeeeell platz hatt dann kannste das alles bei dem zwischenlagern!!

hoffe hab wenigstens bisl geholfen


----------



## joogybaer (26. November 2009)

Ja servus ,
danke für den vorschlag, ich habe es mittlerweile hinbekommen.
das ende vom lied ist ...das ich es irgendwie nun geschafft habe mit einer update cd, und zwar folgendes habe ich gemacht.
habe mir von einem freund noch eine xp cd besorgt und konnte damit dann unter xp die cd starten und ein update ausführen. als das feld gekommen ist mit der reg. nr. habe ich dann die cd getauscht gegen das xp mit service pack 3 und mein pc hat dann einfach von der cd weiter installiert.
naja hauptsache es klappt nun, nur ich finde das mein pc nun unstabieler läuft und länger braucht zum hochfahren oder auch um ein programm zu öffnen, aber ich denke es gibt schlimmeres.
danke noch an alle die hier geholfen haben und ein frohes fest *gg
lg
joogy


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

Problem gelöst 

nuja Erledigt anklicken nit vergessen 

dir auch frohes fest


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Hi,

und bitte zukünftig unsere Netiquette Nr.15 bzgl. der durchgängigen Kleinschreibung beachten, die in unserem Forum nicht erwünscht ist - vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## Nawi0 (26. November 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> und bitte zukünftig unsere Netiquette Nr.15 bzgl. der durchgängigen Kleinschreibung beachten, die in unserem Forum nicht erwünscht ist - vielen Dank!
> 
> mfg Maik



Du solltest vlt noch einen Namen dazuschreiben


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Meine Bitte war natürlich an dich und joogybaer gerichtet.

Oder hat hier sonst noch jemand die Groß- und Kleinschreibung vernachlässigt? 

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. November 2009)

Hi,
na das ist wohl nicht notwendig wenn er dich und Joggibär meint  .

Gruß

EDIT: na da waren wir wohl beide gleich schnell .


----------

